# morels



## shootpse (Apr 30, 2016)

if you pick a morel and leave the base and root structure intact does that morel regrow and is it done growing?


----------



## mistrfish71 (May 1, 2016)

It will not grow anymore. The spores are in the head and spread with the wind. Thats why you want to use a bag with lots of tiny holes when you pick. As you walk though the woods you spread the spores.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 2, 2016)

That individual one won't grow back, but you don't want to pull them up, as that destroys the micorrhiza. The mycelium is the actual plant, the mushroom is just a fruiting body to produce spores. If you think of an apple tree, the mycelium would be the tree, and the mushroom would be an apple. Even though the morels are only visible for a couple weeks a year, the mycorrhizal web is growing under the ground all the time.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2016)

I always carry a basket to put them in, cut them off at the dirt line. When I rinse them in cold water in a bowl at home, and save that rinse water and pour it back out under my apple tree and privet hedge. The spores are in the water after they are rinsed off, so I can spread them back to the area they grow best on my property. They like a certain climate to grow. This season has been too dry for them where I live. They like moisture but not too much of that either...finicky!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 18, 2016)

This seems interesting! http://www.treehugger.com/lawn-garden/mycospored-oil-death-by-a-million-mushrooms.html


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> I always carry a basket to put them in, cut them off at the dirt line. When I rinse them in cold water in a bowl at home, and save that rinse water and pour it back out under my apple tree and privet hedge. The spores are in the water after they are rinsed off, so I can spread them back to the area they grow best on my property. They like a certain climate to grow. This season has been too dry for them where I live. They like moisture but not too much of that either...finicky!



They must all be FEMALE then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

dpoole said:


> They must all be FEMALE then



Morel's are asexual.


----------



## pine nut (May 22, 2016)

Poole, you are a trouble maker!  LOL!


----------

